# Piscataway, NJ Face to Face game seeks 1 more player



## njrpg (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi. My D&D 3E group has one opening for a player.  The campaign features role-playing, character development, problem solving, interesting combat and fun. We meet in the Piscataway area on Friday evenings. If you are interested, please check the campaign website thenorthernways.com and email me at njrpg@hotmail.com


----------



## njrpg (Jun 26, 2002)

bump


----------

